# Buy it now or wait ????



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Having bought a Shopsmith (don't laugh) some 25+ years ago and doing some pretty good stuff with it before time restraints cut my ww time out, I have since retired and want to make some more sawdust. 

Right now I can buy a Delta, or any other table saw in the $600 range - OR - I can wait about a month and do a Jet, Grizzly, or something in the $1000-1200 range.

Should I wait or jump in now? Is there that much difference in the quality of the newer lines to warrant the price difference?

Went down to the basement and found most of my tools look pretty pathetic compared to the new stuff out today, but the Shopsmith still runs fine, although running everything off the same platform is a pain.

Whatever I get, the wife says I gotta live with so choose wisely, and get her bookcase designed and ready to go.


HJ


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would wait. Parts for a lot of Delta equipment has been getting very difficult to get since they have changed owners.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*wait*

tablesaws last forever, go big or go home, $1200 buys a great new Grizzly....


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I agree if its just a month wait and get the best you can.


You could probably sell the Shopsmith to offset the cost if you wanted to. Around here they go for anywhere between $500-1000. Worst case you could get a few hundred bucks unless you plan on keeping it.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would wait, and go with the grizzly. As said before parts for a delta are hard to find.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Heck, half of the original Shopsmith parts are still new in their boxes. Never did learn how to use them all.

Anyway, after doing some more research I think I've narrowed it down to the Grizzly GO771 Hybrid or the GO715P. I'm leaning towards the Hybrid because it's wired for 110 and is lighter, which means I can get it in the basement easier.

These can be ordered from Grizzly direct for the same price as most retailers, and cheaper than Amazon or Ebay. They want $675 for the GO771 Hybrid, $875 for the GO715P, and $1325 for the GO1023RL, which is a heck of a saw, but is probably more than I need, weighs a lot, and is wired for 240.

Can't find any reviews on the Hybrid, but the GO715P has been raved about. 

HJ

Sawdust on the brain


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

The 715 is a hybrid and can be wired for 110. 

Any of those saws would be great. Just gotta weigh the cost.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great advice from previous posts! Whichever TS you decide to buy, be certain it will fit into your "basement shop" with enough room to move around it. Have a friend that NEVER measured anything, and bought the biggest equipment available, but could not squeeze them all into his tiny work space. He had to get a building permit (from wife & city) to expand his "toy shop" - all at a big expense! Be safe.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Not what I planned but what I got !!!!

Had the order all filled out for the Grizzly 1023RLWX ($1395 plus shipping), along with the help lined up to get it down to the basement and to do the 240 wiring, when I looked on Craigslist and found this 9 miles from the house. I think it came from an estate sale, so the old timer that had it used it less and less thru the years.

Craftsman model 113.298762 with a XR-2424 fence.

Cast iron extended table with 3 hp external motor.

It's sure not new, but I figure this should be enough saw to give me a good idea whether I can justify, or even need, another one in the future. Paid $350 for it. 

That Grizzly was a nice saw, but for the $1200 difference, I'll experiment with the Craftsman for a while.

HJ

Willing to pay fair, but not always full, price.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think you did alright.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

for under 200 bucks you scored big time....those saws are really great saws and will serve you well.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Was $350, not $200. Don't think I should complain ----- but that sucker sure is solid. Cast iron, not stamped. If ever needed, the motor just pops off to get rewired or replaced. Picked up a couple of extra belts (Gates) at my hunting partner's garage and parts store. She sounds good.

HJ

Older is more reliable


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

honesttjohn said:


> Not what I planned but what I got !!!!
> 
> Had the order all filled out for the Grizzly 1023RLWX ($1395 plus shipping), along with the help lined up to get it down to the basement and to do the 240 wiring, when I looked on Craigslist and found this 9 miles from the house. I think it came from an estate sale, so the old timer that had it used it less and less thru the years.
> 
> ...


You did good. You will not be sorry. That is a good fence.

George


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

If You really want a great addition to your table saw add a piece of 3/4 MDF off of one side with a set of legs and mount a 1/2" router in it. You will use this all the time works great! Got my delta set up that way!


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Got a pic?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If you have room to keep the Shop Smith, I would keep it. It's nice to have a lathe for the occasional turning, and a few other operations the SS can do.
I still have my old SS 10-ER stashed in a corner.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

I kept the SS. Been using the band saw and jointer. Also like the horizontal drill press when needed. I never planned on getting rid of it.

Now I got a Grizzly 14" black anniversary edition BS still in the box and the like new General 55" jointer that I just picked up -- both sitting in the garage waiting for a spot to be made in the basement and a little help to get them down there.


That old Craftsman saw has proven to be a pretty darn good machine. Put a Ridge Carbide blade on it and she puts out the dust. Everything was all straight and adjusted - all I did was plug it in and started making smaller pieces from big pieces.

HJ


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

John
I've known a few people who had the Shopsmith equipment. It works best when you have very limited space. I think you will really enjoy your Craftsman table saw. Some say size matters. The larger table size on a table saw is an excellent example.


----------



## Ant (May 19, 2011)

Wait for the better machine! The quality is worth it. But you need to remember two things: you need 220 and you need a dust collection system for the better equipment. My Grizzly TS requires that I use a dust collection system so mine has been sitting until I get it.


----------

